# Live in Carer Job



## jooles4eva (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello

Good Morning. Could anyone possibly direct me? I am interested in becoming a live in carer, i have 30 years experience in the care industry working with most client groups and was wondering if there was any opening in Spain as i understand many people do retire to Spain. Any help would be appreciated. I would be open to a four week on and two week off work pattern or something similar.
Cv available by request.


Regards


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jooles4eva said:


> Hello
> 
> Good Morning. Could anyone possibly direct me? I am interested in becoming a live in carer, i have 30 years experience in the care industry working with most client groups and was wondering if there was any opening in Spain as i understand many people do retire to Spain. Any help would be appreciated. I would be open to a four week on and two week off work pattern or something similar.
> Cv available by request.
> ...


My only knowledge of this subject is that it seems to work the other way around, if anything. Several UK based home care agencies advertise for staff in English language newspapers and magazines in Spain, and I know a few people who have signed up with them (after finding it impossible to make a living any other way) and fly back to the UK for a few weeks at a time to undertake live-in assignments. They have to pay for their own flights.


----------



## jooles4eva (Mar 25, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> My only knowledge of this subject is that it seems to work the other way around, if anything. Several UK based home care agencies advertise for staff in English language newspapers and magazines in Spain, and I know a few people who have signed up with them (after finding it impossible to make a living any other way) and fly back to the UK for a few weeks at a time to undertake live-in assignments. They have to pay for their own flights.


Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I would agree with Lynn

I know quite a lot of people (women mostly) who work in the UK on a 2 months work there - 2 weeks off here - basis

for some families it's the only income now, because the work situation is so bad here - so dad stays here with the kids while mum is the breadwinner


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> My only knowledge of this subject is that it seems to work the other way around, if anything. Several UK based home care agencies advertise for staff in English language newspapers and magazines in Spain, and I know a few people who have signed up with them (after finding it impossible to make a living any other way) and fly back to the UK for a few weeks at a time to undertake live-in assignments. They have to pay for their own flights.


I have a friend who does that - and she says it seems to be what alot do.

I used to work for a care agency for a while in Spain, but the pay was poor (5€ an hour) and the hours were too irregular to rely on

I dont know about being a private live in carer - but I would imagine that unless the "patients" submitted a proper employment contract to you (which, would be costly and complicated) you would find it difficult to gain healthcare or residency for yourself??? But it maybe worth investigating - especially if you know someone who needs it and they know you???? Its one of those things that could work ...... or could be a nightmare!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jooles4eva (Mar 25, 2014)

jojo said:


> I have a friend who does that - and she says it seems to be what alot do.
> 
> I used to work for a care agency for a while in Spain, but the pay was poor (5€ an hour) and the hours were too irregular to rely on
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This info would be great on the life in Spain thread in La Tasca


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I suggest you contact Age Concern España, they have branches all over Spain. I believe they have registers of carers.

Age Concern España | Promoting the well-being of older people in Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> I have a friend who does that - and she says it seems to be what alot do.
> 
> I used to work for a care agency for a while in Spain, but the pay was poor (5€ an hour) and the hours were too irregular to rely on
> 
> ...


What Jo omitted is that you will either need a contract or be self-employed and have to pay autonomo. You may, depending on who administers such work in your area (AC, Provincia or Ayuntamiento) need to have licences/permits and you may HAVE to work through them


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A friend of ours does this; 2 weeks caring in Gibraltar and 6 weeks back in Spain. She drives there.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

My wife does it in the UK. A few people down this way do it. Normally most do 3 weeks working & 3 weeks here.


----------

